# Ex BF and I thinking of living together again. Mechanics of coming off OPFA?



## LPGS (11 Dec 2010)

Hi all only new to this site,

I have a quick question, myself and my ex boyfriend whom iwe have a child togeather and thinking of moving back in togeather. We were apart for four years and he paid me maintance and i recieved one parent family.

We lived in different parts of the county and with worl, living arangements etc etc our relionship was doomed to failure. But recently he has secured full time employment close to mhere i live and we have being grtting on well togeather so why not give us a proper chance.

I worried about coming off one parent family doh, will i be under investigation with us already having a child? Or is it straight foward? How do i even come off it and how woud i ever register us as being a couple even doh were unmarried, revenue and all that will be involved.

I dont want to be claiming benifits that im not intitled to but dont want hassle or endless paper work.

hope some one can point me in right direction thanks


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2010)

When your boyfriend moves in with you, you will no longer be entitled to one parent family payment.   Call into your local Social Welfare Office and tell them that your circumstances have changed and you wish to close your claim.

If you are available for and looking for work, you may be entitled to Jobseeker's Allowance - it will be means tested on your boyfriends wages.  You can make an application at the local SW office.

If you are on Rent Supplement or Mortgage Interest Supplement from the HSE, you will have to tell the CWO of your change in circumstances too.


----------



## LPGS (11 Dec 2010)

thanks for the reply gipimann.

Is it really that straight foward, I worried as with all the frauldant claims that they will investiage me,
We've being seing each other for about 3 weeks but are not living togeather as of yet, we did talk about moving in togeather after christmas. Will this affect one parent family or in any way?


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Dec 2010)

"Will this affect one parent family or in any way?"

You will loose your One Parent Family Payment as you are no longer a one parent family. You will then be a two parent family


----------



## Welfarite (12 Dec 2010)

It is that straight forward. Why would you be invetigated for fraudulent claiming when you havern't done so?


----------



## ajapale (12 Dec 2010)

Hi LPGS and Welcome to AAM,

Ive expanded the title of your question a little to more fully reflect the thread.

Am I correct to say that you are worried that you wont be beliveved  even though you have genuinely been a opf up to now?

aj
moderator


----------



## LPGS (13 Dec 2010)

Thanks ajapale,
Yes thats more or less where i am, worried that they wont believe us, and the fact that we have being seing each other for a couple of weeks would this cause trouble as seing as he is the father although were not living togeather yet.

I know of a number of people around who are frauldant claiming opf and to be honest im the only one i know trying to be upfront and honest about it so thats why im so worried about it, ie being honest isnt seing as the norm around opf


----------



## sammi (14 Dec 2010)

When my sister moved in with her OH she simply went into the social welfare office and told them that she no longer needed the opf payment anymore as her boyfriend was moving in with her. They didn't ask her any questions at all - it really is that simple.


----------

